# VERY Scary Moment Today



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Woah thats scary. So both of you are for sure for sure ok?


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

scary, I'm glad you are both ok


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

wow glad he is ok! Kudos to you for getting off and checking on him!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh Geez! Glad your both ok. Love the music btw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ive had a horse go down under me multiple times and amazingly only came off once, but it was a doozy. Horse was not hurt at all in any of them. They amaze me.
Glad you are ok and Phantom looks good.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! Glad that you and him are okay....probably could have been a lot worse if he didnt catch himself!!!


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

Scary..glad you're both okay!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Seems to me like a few factors played into this: The ground was slippery, and the rider was asking the horse to move quickly in a circle on slippery ground. Scary yes, but pretty preventable by riding on turf that is not slick, or doing appropriate activities on slick turf. 
Glad they're both ok.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

JustDressageIt- Yeah, What we figured was the top was completely dry (cause it was dusty and dry) but underneath it was wet (found that out afterwards) it looked to us that it was totally dry, his feet didn't even leave foot prints. I had no idea it was wet underneath so we were working circles after doing a lot of warm ups...I was working circles to get him ready for the turns we'll have to do for gaming. I really wish we had a proper riding arena but I'm just happy Phantom's being taken care of here. =D

We're both fine checked Phantom's legs when I put him in the stall tonight they were fine I'm going out and checking tomorrow morning to be totally sure.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Glad you're both okay  

There were a few times this winter when I went out to work my mare, and when I started ground work, she would slip like that...the top soil would be fine, but underneath it would be slick...so I would have to just do stuff not requiring much 'speed' those days.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Scary. Glad both of you are OK. I would have screamed scaring the horse. Probably doing some damage.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I honestly think it can happen to any of us. Just when we least expect it. I remember when I was with a girlfriend riding and we stopped in a hay field. She decided to take the horse I was riding and galloped off over this hill. All I saw was his legs up in the air. Holy cow! She came back with him and told me he tripped and they both went flipping over. She was fine and he was fine. All he had was grass stains on his knees. 

Talk about scary!! She never did that again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, glad both you and Phantom are OK!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I hate riding on turf for this very reason. It's happened SO many times, grass in general is just a really lousy surface to do any sort of agile or quick movements. It's slippery at the best of times, nevermind if moisture is hiding underneath.

Glad you guys are ok, he's pretty darn sure footed to recover so quickly after such a big slip! Nice riding on your behalf to! I see so many people in this position and they immediately panic and haul back thinking they're helping the horse up by yanking on his mouth! Probably avoided something more major by letting him find that balance and recover, good job!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Phantomstallion- Yeah I definately didn't scream haha. Afterwards I was like "What just happened?" 

mbender- Yeah it definately can happen to anyone. That's scary what happened to your friend I don't know what I would do if a horse flipped with me.

Macabre- I'm right with ya with hating riding during this time because you never know. We had been doing circles for about 20 mins all over the place...sometimes tighter than that and we were fine. I am so glad I have a surefooted horse...he almost NEVER takes a wrong step EVER but when we do he is pretty good on catching himself. I'm glad I did something right....my old trainer told when when a horse trips pull up but that never seemed right to me to so I always just give him his head(which my new triner says is the right way to go). The only thing I wished I had done different was not falling on his neck but Since I didn't know it was coming I really couldn't prevent it. Thanks though that makes me feel a lot better after the situation.

*UPDATE: Phantom is completely fine. No heat or swelling this morning. And also when we let him out of the stall into the field he went and began chasing the younger horses at full gallop so I think he's definately fine...Thank God. I'm still gonna check him tonight just to be completely sure. *


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep, it happens. Molly went completely down with me practicing barrels last fall, and the ground was completely dry. I ended up not remembering anything, in the E.R. with a concussion. At least Phantom didn't go all the way down and just got right back up....Molly catapulted me over her head!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

equiniphile- eek I can't imagine if me and Phantom had gone all the way down. I feel like I would be calm but he would panic. My one friend was walking on dry ground last summer with her horse just WALKING and all the sudden she tripped over nothing and went all the way down....anything can happen but those are the risks you're taking when riding.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

if you ride on the grass all the time, can you just shoe your horse with cleats? When we show at The Oaks (on the grass), our horses get cleats.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice save


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oxer - Phantom's never had shoes on and plus when we show we show in a dirt/clay mix. During the summer it should be okay because the heat dries the ground quickly. It rained a week ago here and since it was cold the dirt under the top layer didn't get dried unfortunately. Thanks for the suggestion though...I didn't know they had "cleats" for horses I always wondered how they did those tight turns on grass without issue. haha learn something new every day. My new barn owner is thinking of raking a grassy area to make it all dirt so we don't have this problem again as long as it is ok with the land owner.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

> Molly catapulted me over her head!


Been there to! glad you were okay


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice save, Phantom. I hate it when that happens but you both did good and I'm glad you're both okay.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Smrobs I'm glad we're both okay too....I was really worried about his knees and his one front leg that stretched out far infront of him. Everything seems fine I rode him again today and he never took a wrong step no heat, swelling, stiffness, or head bobbing. I'm just so glad he was ok....if I had to chose for one of us to get hurt I'd rather it be me because he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

me and corkie had a similar moment like this the other day, i was riding him down to the field in just a headcoller bareback, he INSISTED on bolting down the track to his field, wasnt so much of a problem, wasnt slipper as its all drying up because its sunny, but he tripped & went down on his knees, then on to his face then completely down on his side. i fell in front of him & he landed on my arm, luckily he got up pretty quick, i took him back up to the yard & checked him over he was fine, but my arm is really bruised lol


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't mind riding on grass, but there are a few terrains that scare me more than others, ice, gravel, smooth rock, and deep dust. I have seen horses fall with their riders with my own eyes on the first three and I had a horse fall on top of me losing her balance in deep dusty footing. On all those falls, the horses were okay, but the riders, me included, had some bad (but not permanent or life threatening) injuries.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Alwasy always always were a helmet!!
My auntie was in a coma for a year from not wearing one!!!


----------

